# I get my first lap dances!



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats on the longest post ever! I only read your first post... and I already read bits and pieces of your second post which was in the "coping" forum. 

Congrats on a fun night out & Happy Birthday! One day I want to get a lap dance too!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lap dances sound fun, Congrats!


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Good that you enjoyed it . I can't go for that random woman thing myself though I'm a wierd guy I guess.


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

I dont mind random women.. but I cant stand stripclubs.. they consist of money hungry, drug using whores. Im shocked by how low some of the girls will go for little amounts of cash.

But it sounds like you had fun.


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

Congratulations! For a split second, I thought you did dance a lapdance. :lol


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

You should congradulate me for reading most of it. What kind of a nightclub is this anyway? Free boobs every second night?
I have to say you sort of deserve getting a lap dance, having in mind you had the guts to say all those things to people in a club (in previous posts). But 5 lap dances?? I don't wanna see you complain no more.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

this is what its all about


----------

